# Nombres Viejos / Old Names



## María A

Hola:
En un libro que leí de una escritora estadounidense, la autora hace un comentario acerca del nombre_ Emmett_, diciendo que es “la clase de nombre que tienen nuestros abuelos”. 
Me gustaría saber cuáles son, en su país, los nombres más comunes que ya cayeron en desuso y se considerarían algo anticuados a la hora de nombrar a un bebé en estos tiempos.

Hello:
In a book by an American writer, the author makes a comment on the name _Emmett_, saying that is “the kind of name our grandparents have”.
I’d like to know what are, in your country, the most common names that died out and may be considered old fashioned when naming a baby nowadays.


En Argentina los primeros nombres que se me ocurren de este tipo son: 
Femeninos: Petrona, Olimpia, Mabel, Ofelia, Mirta, Marta, Josefa, Elsa, Adela, Rosa...
Masculinos: Ramón, Humberto, Aurelio, Antonio, Claudio, José, José María, Salvador, Cayetano, Raúl, Alfonso, Domingo, Hugo...

También he conocido abuelas con nombres muy particulares como Presencia, Consuelo (de hecho este es más bien común) o Inocencia. Se ve que en algún momento usar sustantivos abstractos como nombre estuvo de moda.


----------



## Epilio

Filiberto, Eustorgio, Afrodisio, Heráclito, Indalecio, Cipriano, Silvestre, Gumersindo, Candelario, Calixto, Baltasar, Fulgencio, Eliodoro... y sus respectivas versiones femeninas. La lista es inmensa, realmente.

En las zonas rurales aún se pueden escuchar nombres que hogaño resultan tan pintorescos. Tengo la impresión de que la variedad onomástica ha menguado considerablemente en los últimos decenios, pero está claro que los nombres no son ajenos a las modas y corrientes. 

De todas formas la mayor parte de los antedichos nombres me resultan harto sugestivos, más que los acostumbrados Pablo o Javier.


----------



## LucíaV

Hola María A,
En España hay muchos también, aquí van unas cuantas "perlas escogidas": 
Femeninos: Petronila, Herminia, Anastasia, Atanasia, Fulgencia, Basilisa, Eduvigis...
Masculinos: Ambrosio, Casimiro, Nicomedes, Nemesio, Fructuoso...
Varios de estos nombres tienen versión masculina y femenina, y muchos provienen del santoral (en tal día naces, tal nombre te toca). Seguro que sucede lo mismo en el caso argentino y en otros en Latinoamérica.
Los nombres femeninos como Consuelo, o Dolores, tradicionalmente han sido parte de nombres compuestos con María (y vienen de advocaciones de la Virgen, más que ser nombres de conceptos abstractos: Virgen del Consuelo, etc.). En los últimos años diría que son menos comunes aunque va por regiones (como casi todo).
Saludos


----------



## María A

Qué extraño, no sé por qué pensé que iba a coincidir con España en _algunos_ nombres al menos, pero nada que ver. Jamás escuché nombres como esos acá. 



LucíaV said:


> Los nombres femeninos como Consuelo, o Dolores, tradicionalmente han sido parte de nombres compuestos con María (y vienen de advocaciones de la Virgen, más que ser nombres de conceptos abstractos: Virgen del Consuelo, etc.). En los últimos años diría que son menos comunes aunque va por regiones (como casi todo).
> Saludos


 
No sabía que venían de advocaciones de la Virgen. Tiene mucho más sentido, ahora que lo pienso, que mi explicación de ''sustantivos abstractos'' por no saber cómo llamarlos.


----------



## Frank78

Here´s the top 10 of the most popular German first names in the year 1909:

Females:


 Gertrud
 Erna
 Hertha / Herta
 Martha / Marta
 Anna
 Margarethe / Margarete
 Frieda / Frida
 Elisabeth
 Helene
 Else
In my opinion all but Anna are old fashioned and not very popular nowadays.

Male names:



 Walter / Walther
 Hans
 Carl / Karl
 Wilhelm
 Heinrich
 Willi / Willy
 Curt / Kurt
 Hermann
 Otto
 Herbert
All are not popular today, but a lot of middle aged people are named Hans, Walter, Karl, Hermann or Otto

Here are the charts for last year:

http://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/2008 (quite international  )


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Virginia
Augusta
Marjorie
Nancy
Earl
Vern


----------



## SDLX Master

Over here, usually names with three or more syllables, specially those taken from the Catholic Saint calendar.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

María A said:


> Hola:
> 
> Hello:
> In a book by an American writer, the author makes a comment on the name _Emmett_, saying that is “the kind of name our grandparents have”.
> I’d like to know what are, in your country, the most common names that died out and may be considered old fashioned when naming a baby nowadays.
> .



You´ve been reading the Twilight series .

Not so long ago in Spain ( it was more common in rural areas) firstborn babies were named after their parents; the following babies were named after the saint of the day. 

Most girls got a combination of María plus something: María de los Dolores, María del Rosario, María Inmaculada, María de la Concepción; sometimes the surname or place of birth of some saint or virgin was transformed into a first name for a baby; hence Borja (San Francisco de Borja), Goretti (Santa María Goretti), Fátima (Nuestra Señora de Fátima), Lourdes (Nuestra Señora de Lourdes). 

There was a transition period where parents decided to name their babies after favourite cinema or TV stars, but of course that was not allowed because most of those names were foreign, and usually they did not conform to Spanish phonetics (Jennifer, Jacqueline). The solution was to combine a traditional "saint" name with the "heathen" name. Kevin de Jesús is an example (a bit extreme, I admit). 

Also, there is always a rage whenever someone becomes extremely popular for whatever reason. There have been thousands of Fabiolas, Dianas, Letizias, Carlotas, Dylans, Brandons.

Now practically every name is allowed, but no baby can be registered with more than two firsts names. Except royalty, of course.

Oh, and I forgot to say that there is a trend (I may sound a bit snobbish, but I´ll take the risk) among the upper classes to name their children with names that were common during Middle Ages and that were all but forgotten. Mencía, Aldara, Mayor, Constanza, Hugo, Yago, Nuño, Beltrán, Leonor.


----------



## swift

María A said:


> En Argentina los primeros nombres que se me ocurren de este tipo son:
> Femeninos: Petrona, Olimpia, Mabel, Ofelia, Mirta, Marta, Josefa, Elsa, Adela, Rosa...
> Masculinos: Ramón, Humberto, Aurelio, Antonio, Claudio, *José*, José María, Salvador, Cayetano, Raúl, Alfonso, Domingo, Hugo...



Hola María:

¿Y qué tiene de desactualizado mi nombre?  

En Costa Rica, la tendencia desde los años 80 es bautizar a los niños con nombres anglosajones. A menudo las combinaciones son ridículas (Kevin Jesús Pérez, Ashley Sabrina Sanchún). La tradición de nombrar a los niños de acuerdo con el santoral ha dejado de ser desde la generación de los 60-70 más o menos. La transición parece estar claramente definida entre la generación X y la generación Y.

Sin embargo, cabe destacar que por la fuerte raigambre católica, la cristiandad conserva nombres como María Auxiliadora, María de los Ángeles (patrona de Costa Rica) y María José.

En este documento del Tribunal Supremo de Elecciones costarricense se puede apreciar una lista de nombres que "han pasado a la historia". Muchos de ellos dan fe de la profunda tradición judeocristiana que aun perdura en el país; otros son verdaderas piezas de museo.

Muchas gracias por brindarnos este espacio para el intercambio.

Saludos,


J.-


----------



## tvdxer

María A said:


> Hola:
> En un libro que leí de una escritora estadounidense, la autora hace un comentario acerca del nombre_ Emmett_, diciendo que es “la clase de nombre que tienen nuestros abuelos”.
> Me gustaría saber cuáles son, en su país, los nombres más comunes que ya cayeron en desuso y se considerarían algo anticuados a la hora de nombrar a un bebé en estos tiempos.
> 
> Hello:
> In a book by an American writer, the author makes a comment on the name _Emmett_, saying that is “the kind of name our grandparents have”.
> I’d like to know what are, in your country, the most common names that died out and may be considered old fashioned when naming a baby nowadays.
> 
> 
> En Argentina los primeros nombres que se me ocurren de este tipo son:
> Femeninos: Petrona, Olimpia, Mabel, Ofelia, Mirta, Marta, Josefa, Elsa, Adela, Rosa...
> Masculinos: Ramón, Humberto, Aurelio, Antonio, Claudio, José, José María, Salvador, Cayetano, Raúl, Alfonso, Domingo, Hugo...
> 
> También he conocido abuelas con nombres muy particulares como Presencia, Consuelo (de hecho este es más bien común) o Inocencia. Se ve que en algún momento usar sustantivos abstractos como nombre estuvo de moda.



Interesting!  I've been wondering the same thing!

In the U.S., stereotypical "old lady" names are Doris, Dorothy, Gladys, and Mildred.  For the first and third of those, I simply cannot imagine somebody my age (22 years) having one of those names.


----------



## JamesM

The Social Security Administration keeps track of names. Here are the top 20 male and female baby names in 1909 in the U.S.:

1. John/Mary
2. William/Helen
3. James/Margaret
4. George/Ruth
5. Robert/Dorothy
6. Joseph/Anna
7. Charles/Elizabeth
8. Frank/Mildred
9. Edward/Marie
10. Thomas/Alice
11. Henry/Florence
12. Walter/Frances
13. Willie/Ethel
14. Harry/Lillian
15. Albert/Gladys
16. Harold/Edna
17. Paul/Rose
18. Arthur/Evelyn
19. Clarence/Louise
20. Raymond/Irene


Of the men's names I'd say that Clarence, Harold, Albert, Willie, Walter and Frank would all be old-fashioned names these days.  Of the women's names - Irene, Louise, Rose, Edna, Gladys, Ethel, Frances, Florence,  Mildred, Dorothy and Ruth would be fairly old-fashioned, particularly Mildred, Edna, Gladys and Ethel, in my opinion.


----------



## Argónida

María A said:


> En Argentina los primeros nombres que se me ocurren de este tipo son:
> Femeninos: Petrona, Olimpia, Mabel, Ofelia, Mirta, Marta, Josefa, Elsa, Adela, Rosa...
> Masculinos: Ramón, Humberto, Aurelio, Antonio, Claudio, José, José María, Salvador, Cayetano, Raúl, Alfonso, Domingo, Hugo...


 
Me gustaría señalar que sin embargo en España Marta, Rosa, Ramón, José, José María, Raúl, Alfonso y Hugo son nombres que no se consideran anticuados. 

Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Argónida said:


> Me gustaría señalar que sin embargo en España Marta, Rosa, Ramón, José, José María, Raúl, Alfonso y Hugo son nombres que no se consideran anticuados.
> 
> Un saludo.



Lo sabía: mi nombre sigue de moda. De hecho, es de los más comunes y la tendencia es ponerlo de segundo nombre: Fabián José, Eric José, Adrián José...

Entre los nombres de hombre anticuados en Costa Rica: Asdrúbal, Rafael, Tarcisio.

Hasta luego,


J.-


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana:

Rafael Leonidas (por el dictador)
María Altagracia (por la virgen)
Rosa
Pancracia 
Mercedes
Juan / Juana


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España hasta los años 70, los nombres tenían que pertenecer al santoral cristiano.
Esto se liberalizó a finales de los 70 y hubo una eclosión de nombres "originales", distintos de los habituales hasta entonces. Fue la época de las Vanessas y los Ivanes, pero al poco tiempo, en los 90 esos nombres extranjerizantes o raros tipo Kevin, Adrián, de tanto que el vulgo empezó a usarlos, dejaron de tener caché para las clases media y alta y volvieron los nombres tradicionales, aunque no todos.
Los niños volvieron a tener nombres hispanos aunque como ya han dicho otros foreros, determinados nombres como las advocaciones de la Virgen para las niñas han perdido vigencia como Dolores, Amparo, Consuelo y hoy suenan antiguos, salvo algunos con tintes regionales como Rocío o Macarena que abundan en Andalucía.

Para rizar el rizo, los más _pijos_, la clase más acomodada en los últimos años ha sacado del armario, ya no sólo los nombres hispanos tradicionales que ahora son de clase media, sino nombres hispanos pero con resonancias más antiguas, Mateo, Tomás, Leonor, Blanca etc.


----------



## cuchuflete

The earliest data kept by the Social Security Administration in the U.S. is for 1880.

I have put an * next to those names now considered old-fashioned.

*Popularity in 1880*

    Rank....   Male name... Female name   
1.......... John ............Mary    
2.......... William............ Anna*
3.......... James .........Emma    
4 ..........Charles .......Elizabeth    
5 ..........George ............Minnie*
6.............. Frank*..... Margaret    
7 ..........Joseph ...................Ida*
8 ..........Thomas .................Alice*
9 ............ Henry* .............. Bertha*
10 .........Robert .........Sarah    
11 .........Edward ..................Annie*   (But Ann and Anne remain popular)
12............. Harry*............... Clara*
13 .............Walter*................. Ella*    
14 .........Arthur .......................Florence*
15 .........Fred .........................Cora*
16 .............Albert* ............  Martha    
17 .........Samuel .............Laura    
18 ........David ..........................Nellie*    
19 ........Louis .....................Grace    
20 ........Joe ..............................Carrie    *
21 ........Charlie* (But Charles remains popular) Maude*
22 .........Clarence*..................... Mabel*
23 .........Richard .........................Bessie*
24 ..........Andrew ................Jennie    
25 ..........Daniel ..........................Gertrude*


----------



## María A

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España hasta los años 70, los nombres tenían que pertenecer al santoral cristiano.
> Esto se liberalizó a finales de los 70 y hubo una eclosión de nombres "originales", distintos de los habituales hasta entonces. Fue la época de las Vanessas y los Ivanes, pero al poco tiempo, en los 90 esos nombres extranjerizantes o raros tipo Kevin, Adrián, de tanto que el vulgo empezó a usarlos, dejaron de tener caché para las clases media y alta y volvieron los nombres tradicionales, aunque no todos.
> 
> Para rizar el rizo, los más _pijos_, la clase más acomodada en los últimos años ha sacado del armario, ya no sólo los nombres hispanos tradicionales que ahora son de clase media, sino nombres hispanos pero con resonancias más antiguas, Mateo, Tomás, Leonor, Blanca etc.


 
Ivan, Kevin, Mateo y Tomás son la clase de nombre muy común entre los jóvenes/adolescentes argentinos.


----------



## Carfer

The situation in Portugal is quite alike the Spanish one as described by Valeria Messalina and Pablo de Soto: traditional Portuguese names, strongly rooted in the catholic faith, ruled until the early seventies. Then the popularity of Brazilian soap operas broadcasted in that decade originated a tidal wave of new names, mostly of Brazilian origin. Later on, in the early nineties, traditional names with a medieval tinge became the norm among the upper class and snobbish people.

Anyone born around the middle of the last century like me has seen a lot of common names become non-fashionable (Josefa, Josefina, Henriqueta, Hermengarda, Purificação just to mention a few female names, the list being too large to include here). As a matter of fact, most Spanish names that started disappearing in Spain in the seventies and had a Portuguese equivalent also disappeared in Portugal, something that gives food for thought because, although both countries share the same cultural area, both people's contacts and Spanish cultural influence have been scarce until quite recently.

Anyway, changes in Portugal were not as drastic and as innovative as in some other countries because a quite old Portuguese law doesn't allow names that are not traditional in Portugal or that can be considered non-Portuguese. There's an official list of approved and non-approved names. Registrars may refuse to register a child with a non-approved name and if it is not traditional and is not on the list and they have doubts about its legitimacy, an expert commission of the Ministry of Justice will rule the matter and the name will be included in the list of approved and non-approved names. Furthermore, I'd say that the pace of change has slowed down in the last decade.


----------



## mgcrules

In Australia, I would consider names such as Bob, Charles, Fred, Bill, George and Keith very old names. Female names aren't as outdated as mens.


----------



## ewie

María A said:


> Elsa





Frank78 said:


> Else


_Elsie_ is such a very typical old lady name in the UK that this lyric (from _Cabaret_) always makes me smile:


> I used to have a girlfriend known as Elsie
> With whom I shared four sordid rooms in Chelsea
> 
> She wasn't what you'd call a blushing flower...
> As a matter of fact she rented by the hour.


Generally speaking, unfashionability of names in the UK is the same as in the US


----------



## shawnee

Re; Oz. mgcrules you could add Reg (Reginald) and Norm (Norman) to the males. The female names that have dated would be: Edith, Edna, Harriet, April and Violet.


----------



## Neuromante

Hugo a pasado de ser un nombre anticuado a ser uno de los más comunes en España en niños que aún no han cumplido los 5 años, conozco uno que debe andar ya por los 10. lo mismo pasa con otros que se han señalado pero en menor medida. Un par de los que se han puesto como que se están recuperando nunca dejaron de usarse, al menos no tanto como para poder ser considerados anticuados, por ejemplo Blanca: Son nombres que se puede decir que no son multitudinarios,, pero tampoco extraños.


Hay que distinguir entre nombres anticuados o que no están de moda y nombres que no te puedes explicar como es que se usaron alguna vez: Edmengarda, Atalarico, Esdras, Hortencia (Conozco a varias, por cierto) y algunos ya mencionados y que corresponden a varios hermanos de mi abuelo


----------



## jmx

Epilio said:


> Filiberto, Eustorgio, Afrodisio, Heráclito, Indalecio, Cipriano, Silvestre, Gumersindo, Candelario, Calixto, Baltasar, Fulgencio, Eliodoro... y sus respectivas versiones femeninas. La lista es inmensa, realmente.





LucíaV said:


> En España hay muchos también, aquí van unas cuantas "perlas escogidas":
> Femeninos: Petronila, Herminia, Anastasia, Atanasia, Fulgencia, Basilisa, Eduvigis...
> Masculinos: Ambrosio, Casimiro, Nicomedes, Nemesio, Fructuoso...


He puesto por orden alfabético estas listas, añadiendo nombres de mi cosecha.

Masculinos:
Afrodisio Agapito Amancio Ambrosio Anastasio Aniceto Aquilino Avelino Baltasar Basilio
Calixto Candelario Casimiro Cenón Cipriano Cirilo Cleofás Cristino Cándido Custodio
Desiderio Efrén Eleuterio Eligio Eliodoro Emerenciano Emeterio Epifanio Escolástico
Eulogio Eustorgio Ezequiel Faustino Fidel Filemón Filiberto Filomeno Fructuoso
Fulgencio Gaspar Gumersindo Heraclio Heriberto Heráclito Indalecio Jerónimo Leandro
Luciano Malaquías Maximiliano Maximino Melchor Melquiades Nemesio Nicomedes Octaviano
Onésimo Perfecto Plácido Porfirio Ramiro Remigio Rigoberto Romualdo Ruperto
Salomón Silverio Silvestre Teófilo Telesforo Teobaldo

Femeninos:
Anastasia Aquilina Atanasia Basilisa Celina Constancia Delfina Eduvigis
Escolástica Filomena Fulgencia Genoveva Gertrudis Herminia Leandra Maximina
Miguela Perfecta Petronila Rosalinda Tomasa Vicenta Visitación

¡Espero que nadie se ofenda por encontrar su nombre en la lista!

Una interpretación que me han dado de estos nombres tan rebuscados es que las familias buscaban que sus hijos tuvieran nombres originales... para evitar que los conocieran por los tradicionales apodos familiares, con frecuencia bastante ofensivos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

jmartins said:


> Una interpretación que me han dado de estos nombres tan rebuscados es que las familias buscaban que sus hijos tuvieran nombres originales... para evitar que los conocieran por los tradicionales apodos familiares, con frecuencia bastante ofensivos.



Una de las razones para la proliferación en el pasado de nombres estrafalarios era para evitar, en un pueblo o una aldea con muy malas comunicaciones, que los nombres se repitiesen demasiado, ya que todas las familias estaban emparentadas.

No creo que ni aún entonces esos nombres estuviesen de moda; el cura en el bautizo elegía el nombre del bebé en el santoral y eso era todo.



mgcrules said:


> In Australia, I would consider names such as Bob, Charles, Fred, Bill, George and Keith very old names. Female names aren't as outdated as mens.



But Mgcrules, some aren´t names, really. Or are they? I mean Bob is really a nick for Robert, and Bill for William and Fred should be Frederick. Or, in Freddie Mercury´s case, Faruk. Are the names outdated or is it just the nick?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

[quote=Valeria Mesalina;75354

No creo que ni aún entonces esos nombres estuviesen de moda; el cura en el bautizo elegía el nombre del bebé en el santoral y eso era todo.



Exacto. Esos nombres no estaban de moda ni entonces. Ya entonces eran raros y actualmente no son sólo raros, sino también anticuados.

Yo creo que en España los nombres masculinos han tenido mayor continuidad que los femeninos, porque aunque menos que antes, muchos padres desean que su hijo varón lleve su nombre, pero no tanto para sus hijas.
Por eso José, Juan, Francisco, Manuel, Antonio que eran los más comunes hace años, aunque no son modernos, tampoco son exactamente anticuados.
Sin embargo Dolores, Pilar ( excepto en Aragón), Francisca, Josefa, Remedios etc. sí suenan anticuados o raros en una niña de hoy.

En mi generación nacida en los años 60, los niños solían llevar los nombres tradicionales, pero se pusieron de moda los compuestos de José o Juan y algo más, cuando en generaciones anteriores eran José o Juan a secas, Juan José, José Miguel, José Manuel etc..
Para niñas se puso muy de moda el Mari algo, así en mi generación abun
dan las María del Carmen, María José, María Jesús, pero las hijas de estas Mari algo ya no suelen llevar esos nombres.
Los hijos actualmente heredan más el nombre del padre que las hijas el de la madre.


No sé por qué motivo, en los últimos años se han revitalizado algunos nombres y otros no.
Mi bisabuela y mi tatarabuela se llamaban Lucía. Cuando yo era pequeño, casi ninguna niña se llamaba Lucía. Sonaba anticuado
Desde hace unos años es un nombre de moda.
Para niñas actualmente gustan mucho los nombres de dos sílabas terminados en a, Marta, Ana, Clara, Paula, Laura que son de toda la vida y otros que no lo son tanto como Alba o Carla.


Otro detalle es que ahora ha pasado de moda llamar a los niños pequeños por un diminutivo o un nombre familiar. Antes las Dolores eran Loli casi invariablemente o los Franciscos eran Paco o si era muy pequeño, Paquito etc, etc. Ahora he oído a padres llamar a su niño Francisco o Manuel, tal cual.
A muchas niñas se les cambiaba el final a por la i, Pilar, Pili , Ana solía ser Ani y Rosa pasaba a Rosi. Eso era muy común en Andalucía, pero ahora no. Ya no se considera fino.

Lo que está claro en si uno coge una lista de una escuela de primaria y otra de una residencia de ancianos, mirando sólo los nombres se da uno cuenta de cuál es una y cuál es otra


----------



## bb008

Hola

Ya muchos han sido nombrados, pero en Venezuela las personas muy mayores (abuelitas) tienen nombres como: Assunta, Ramona, Celia, Otilia, Jacinta, Blanca, Elena, Josefina, Juana, Bertha, Berenice, Esmeralda, Emperatriz, Cruz (se coloca a hombres y a mujeres), Claret, Lourdes, Luisa, Carmen, Gertrudis, Haide, Dominga, Rafaela y pare usted de contar.

En cuanto a los hombres, Cruz, José, Juan, Pablo, Pedro, Fulgencio, Domingo, Remigio.

También hay nombres estrafalarios como han dicho, el Estado Zulia se caracteriza por tener esos nombres, incluso hay una familia que los hijos se llaman como los planetas; Júpiter, Saturno, Plutón.


Saludos.-


----------



## Neuromante

Leyendo sobre todo a Pablo de Soto me he dado cuenta que habría que distinguir entre nombre "anticuados" incluso "caducados" y aquellos que en realidad simplemente suenan extraños, normalmente porque no hay mucha gente que lo tenga. Los primeros responden a la evolución de la sociedad e incluso de la lengua (Es evidente que "Atalarico" nos resulta cacofónico, pero son tantos los nombres contemporáneos suyos que nos causan ese efecto que o la pronunciación ha variado más de lo que pensamos o estaba de moda ese efecto) en cambio los segundos suelen deberse más bien a un "puente" generacional, le pones a tu hijo el nombre de un pariente mayor que te estaba muy próximo o que simplemente te suena bien. En estos también hay moda pero en este caso es la moda de los nombres que "están en la calle" y no un  condicionante epocal que pueda durar un siglo o más, me refiero a la segunda hornada de Kevincitos, cuando ya estás tan hecho al oído que a veces estás a punto de caer en el pecado.


----------



## Macunaíma

There was a fad in Brazil in the early 20th century to name male children with Greek and Latin names. Many high-profile Brazilians (politicians, jurists, etc) born in that generation were named Ulysses, Austragésilo, Cícero, Hipólito, Thales, Aristófanes, Sócrates, etc. My grandfather was called Abílio, which is _very unfashionable_ nowadays but was all the rage when he was born. On the other hand, many names which were considered outdated until a few years ago are now experiencing a resurgence: this is the case of Francisco, which I guess is the most popular name for male children in Brazil right now.


----------



## mirx

En México la tendencia es claramente a usar nombre cortos y fáciles de pronunciar. Joseses, Pablos, y Luis Migueles abundan por doquier. Nombres anticuados serían los mencionados por Valeria (España) en su primera intervención. Los nombres dados por quien abrió el hilo y que se aplica a la situación en Argentina, están vivitos y coleando en México; todos ellos, aunque no infinitamente _en vogue_ sí son bastante normales.

Aquí la última lista de los nombre más populares en México en el 2008 de acuerdo al RENAPO.    
*Nombres de niños*
  1. Miguel Ángel
  2. Diego
  3. Luis Ángel
  4. Santiago
  5. Alejandro
  6. Emiliano
  7. Daniel
  8. Jesús
  9. Leonardo
  10. Eduardo


*Nombres de niñas*
  1. María Fernanda
  2. Valeria
  3. Ximena
  4. María Guadalupe
  5. Daniela
  6. Camila 
  7. Mariana
  8. Andrea
  9. María José
  10. Sofía

Es interesante saber que los nombres tradicionales se han mantenido y que se han incorporado nombres que ya habían caído en la obsolescencia como Camila, Santiago y Emiliano.

La lista completa está aquí.


----------



## Argónida

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Para rizar el rizo, los más _pijos_, la clase más acomodada en los últimos años ha sacado del armario, ya no sólo los nombres hispanos tradicionales que ahora son de clase media, sino nombres hispanos pero con resonancias más antiguas, Mateo, Tomás, Leonor, Blanca etc.


 
Rodrigo, Gonzalo... Es verdad.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Otro detalle es que ahora ha pasado de moda llamar a los niños pequeños por un diminutivo o un nombre familiar. Antes las Dolores eran Loli casi invariablemente o los Franciscos eran Paco o si era muy pequeño, Paquito etc, etc. Ahora he oído a padres llamar a su niño Francisco o Manuel, tal cual.
> A muchas niñas se les cambiaba el final a por la i, Pilar, Pili , Ana solía ser Ani y Rosa pasaba a Rosi. Eso era muy común en Andalucía, pero ahora no. Ya no se considera fino.


 
Hablando de diminutivos me he acordado de otro fenómeno que también está de moda, al menos por aquí: ponerle a los niños y niñas que nacen nombres como Curro, Pepe, Lola... así, tal cual.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Valeria Mesalina said:


> There was a transition period where parents decided to name their babies after favourite cinema or TV stars, but of course that was not allowed because most of those names were foreign, and usually they did not conform to Spanish phonetics (Jennifer, Jacqueline). The solution was to combine a traditional "saint" name with the "heathen" name. *Kevin de Jesús is an example (a bit extreme, I admit)*.


 
Not only extreme, but wrong, Valeria!  Grrrrrrrr ..... 

Saint Kevin (*Caoimhín* in Irish) was a hermit and Abbot, who lived in the Wicklow Hills, south of Dublin, in the sixth century {link}. He is recognised as a saint by both the Catholic and Orthodox communions and his feast day is on 3rd June.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Kevin Beach said:


> Not only extreme, but wrong, Valeria!  Grrrrrrrr .....
> 
> Saint Kevin (*Caoimhín* in Irish) was a hermit and Abbot, who lived in the Wicklow Hills, south of Dublin, in the sixth century {link}. He is recognised as a saint by both the Catholic and Orthodox communions and his feast day is on 3rd June.



I´m sorry, I did not mean that Kevin was a "heathen" name _per se_. What I tried to say is that there was a trend some years ago to name kids after TV stars, and Kevin was one of the most popular (I don´t remember  what TV show it was taken from).

Now, Kevin is an utterly alien name to Spanish priests, because it is not written down on any Spanish saintroll. 

Kevin de Jesús is a real name, by the way. 

I could have chosen Oliver (reason: his mother had seen Oliver Twist). The kid was christened Oliverio María. The priest who had to christen my goddaughter refused to to so on the account that Fiona was not a christian name. And so on.

Fiona and Oliver may be saints somewhere else. But not here.


----------



## Neuromante

Mi hermana tiene una variante no cristiana de un nombre cristiano. Costó convencer al cura que la bautizaba pero al final cedió. 
No me refiero a la versión en otro idioma pero recogida por alguna de las iglesias cristianas, si no a una "anterior" o al menos contemporánea a la misma. Con los nombres recogidos en la Biblia puede pasar con relativa facilidad.


Yo creo que con argumentos en la mano cualquier cura puede admitir un nombre en una versión no recogida en el santoral que use (O si no se recurre al obispo, que no pondrá pegas, seguro)


----------



## wanpi

mis padres me bautizaron con el nombre de: ' Desamparados de los Dolores'.

Now that is tragic.. ja ja


----------



## mirx

wanpi said:


> mis padres me bautizaron con el nombre de: ' Desamparados de los Dolores'.
> 
> Now that is tragic.. ja ja



Espero que te digan simplemente _Lola_.


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

A lo largo del hilo, el tema se ha ido corriendo de su eje original que es, básicamente, el que figura en su título.

Para que este hilo permanezca abierto, es preciso que no nos desviemos de la pregunta planteada en el primer mensaje: 





> Me gustaría saber cuáles son, en su país, los nombres más comunes que ya cayeron en desuso y se considerarían algo anticuados a la hora de nombrar a un bebé en estos tiempos.



Gracias.


----------



## ☺

Here's a little list of Italian old names

M.

Abramo
Adamo
Alcide
Alighiero
Ambrogio
Amilcare
Anacleto
Aniceto
Anselmo
Apollonio
Aronne
Bachisio
Benito - Adolfo                   
Benedetto                      
Bonifacio                      
Caio                          
Callisto                     
Celeste/Celestino            
Camillo                       
Clemente                    
Cornelio                         
Costantino
Cristoforo
Dante
Dionigi
Dionisio
Duilio
Edmondo
Eleuterio
Ermenegildo
Ersilio
Eusebio
Evaristo
Ezechiele
Fabiano
Fausto
Felice
Fiorenzo
Fortunato
Fulgenzio
Furio
Gandolfo
Gastone
Geronimo
Gilberto
Goffredo
Igino
Innocenzo
Isidoro
Leopoldo
Lucidio
Lucio
Manlio
Marino
Nestore
Oceano
Olimpio
Olindo
Onofrio
Orazio
Oreste
Pantaleo
Polonio
Quasimodo
Remigio
Rodolfo
Romualdo
Sabino
Settimo
Sigismondo
Silverio
Silvestro
Stanislao
Tarcisio
Teodoro
Torquato
Urbano
Vinicio
Vittore
Zaccaria
Zeno


F.

Adalgisa
Adelaide
Agata
Anastasia
Artemisia
Brigida
Camilla
Carola
Cecilia
Clara
Clarissa
Cornelia
Dora
Dorotea
Fatima
Frida
Genoveffa
Gertrude
Ginevra
Graziella
Immacolata
Iole
Isolina
Lia
Linda
Lucilla
Maia
Matilde
Melania
Milva
Moira
Morgana
Nilde
Nilla
Nives
Nora
Ofelia
Olga
Olimpia
Olivia
Ombretta
Ortensia
Pia
Pietrina
Priscilla
Provvidenza
Rimedia
Sabina
Saturnia
Sistina
Speranza
Sole
Tersilia
Ursula
Vitalia
Zelda


----------



## WyomingSue

What do you say we all trade? We'll take some neat old ones off your lists (Sistina, Graziella, Zeno, Dante, Domingo, Cruz and Raúl) and you can take Alma, Eunice, Walter, Clarence, Mildred, Rutherford and Abraham.


----------



## Pinairun

En España ya no se les pone a los niños nombres  como Tiburcio, Pancracio, Gumersindo, Valeriano, Eulalio, Avelino, Evaristo, Zenón, Crisanto, Hilarión, Remigio, Deogracias, Santos...
Ni a las niñas Consolación, Presentación, Encarnación, Natividad, Ascensión, Trinidad, Bienvenida, Rosario, Luz Divina, Eduvigis...


----------



## Agró

Pinairun said:


> En España ya no se les pone a los niños nombres  como Tiburcio, Pancracio, Gumersindo, Valeriano, Eulalio, Avelino, Evaristo, Zenón, Crisanto, Hilarión, Remigio, Deogracias, Santos...
> Ni a las niñas Consolación, Presentación, Encarnación, Natividad, Ascensión, Trinidad, Bienvenida, Rosario, Luz Divina, Eduvigis...



Una coetánea mía se llamaba Luz Divina, pero era canaria y esta gente es un poco peculiar con los nombres.
Mis abuelos paternos, nacidos en torno a 1900: Jacinto, Amancia... (impensables hoy).


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> Una coetánea mía se llamaba Luz Divina, pero era canaria y esta gente es un poco peculiar con los nombres.
> Mis abuelos paternos, nacidos en torno a 1900: Jacinto, Amancia... (impensables hoy).




Yo también conocí a una señora llamada Luz Divina, _Ludi _para los amigos, que ahora tendría unos cien años.
Mi abuela paterna se llamaba Basilisa, de 1890; una tía, Dominga, de la década de los diez del siglo pasado. 
Y tengo una amiga que "sufre en silencio" el nombre de Especiosa. Pero pocos lo saben. Todo el mundo la conoce por  Espe, y si alguien le pregunta: ¿Esperanza?, asiente sin dudarlo. Así lleva sesenta y pico de años.


----------



## Neuromante

Agró said:


> Una coetánea mía se llamaba Luz Divina, pero era canaria y esta gente es un poco peculiar con los nombres.
> Mis abuelos paternos, nacidos en torno a 1900: Jacinto, Amancia... (impensables hoy).


Hombre, Agró. En Canarias no se usan nombres "peculiares", más allá de los localistas guanches. Igual que en el resto de España, de hecho hay mucho nombre que aquí resultan extremadamente anticuados y en la Península son de lo más normal, de hecho sólo con que te digan que alguien lo tiene ya sabes que no es canario.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Cuando vivía en Vigo (España) tenía una vecina, de más o menos mi edad, que se llama Luz Divina y le llamaban "Luz".

En Cartagena (España) cuando yo tenía unos 14 años conocí a dos señoras, una se llamaba "Polonía (no Apolonía)" y la otra "Calixta".

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Polonía parece el femenino de Polux. ¿Eran hermanas?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Neuromante said:


> Polonía parece el femenino de Polux. ¿Eran hermanas?


No. Sólo vivian en la misma calle.

Saludos


----------



## manicha

En la página del INE (instituto Nacional de Estadística de España) se pueden consultar estadísticas muy curiosas sobre los nombres más utilizados, por ejemplo, por cada década, desde los años treinta, o los nombres más frecuentes en España en la actualidad, junto con la edad media de las personas que lo tienen. La lista también te da el total de las personas en España que tienen determinado nombre (siempre que haya más de 20). Es curioso comprobar algunos nombres compuestos que aparentemente son originales (como sucede con el mío) y descubrir que hay otras muchas personas que se llaman como tú (hablo de combinaciones tipo Mercedes Pilar o Marta Beatriz, que no se oyen todos los días).

Comprobando la lista, los 10 nombres de hombre más utilizados entre los nacidos antes de 1930 eran: 


JOSE
ANTONIO
MANUEL
FRANCISCO
JUAN
PEDRO
LUIS
MIGUEL
ANGEL
JESUS


 De estos, ninguno me parece antiguo, sino simplemente clásico. 
En cambio, con los de mujer: 


MARIA
CARMEN
JOSEFA
DOLORES
FRANCISCA
ANTONIA
ISABEL
PILAR
TERESA
CONCEPCION


Yo diría que Josefa, Francisca, Antonia y Concepción son nombres que suenan bastante extraños para una niña hoy en día, si bien resultan de lo más normal para una abuela. 

Si leemos los resultados hasta la posición 50, yo diría que entre los nombres que en esa década eran frecuentes y hoy no destacan Vicenta, Felisa y Petra, para mujer, y Gregorio, Salvador y Domingo, para chicos.

Os recomiendo echarle un vistazo a la lista, que es muy reveladora de la evolución de las modas en este ámbito.


----------



## macame

Agró said:


> Una coetánea mía se llamaba Luz Divina, pero era canaria y esta gente es un poco peculiar con los nombres.
> Mis abuelos paternos, nacidos en torno a 1900: Jacinto, Amancia... (impensables hoy).



Yo también conozco a otra Luz Divina, cuyos hermanos son Gumersindo Marcelino y María Filomena. El mayor creo que no llega a los cincuenta años.
Los nombres de mis bisabuelas: Generosa, Dominga, Remedios y Francisca. 
En la familia de mi suegro, entre los hombres, eran típicos los Ramiros, Robustianos y Leovigildos.


----------



## Colchonero

Curioso hilo.

Yo tuve una novieta en la adolescencia, allá por las guerras púnicas, que se llamaba Montaña. De Nuestra Señora de la Montaña, al parecer; una advocación mariana extremeña, creo. 

Los diminutivos cariñosos no eran fáciles, claro.


----------



## Fernando

Colchonero said:


> Montaña. De Nuestra Señora de la Montaña, al parecer; una advocación mariana extremeña, creo.
> 
> Los diminutivos cariñosos no eran fáciles, claro.



Patrona de Cáceres. Allí es relativamente frecuente.

Te propongo "lomita mía" y "colinita de mi corazón".


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yo tuve una amiga con un nombre todavía peor: Regla. Era gaditana, desde luego. En ningún otro lugar de España habrían castigado a una niña con ese nombre. 

En mi familia se repiten todos los nombres desde hace varias generaciones; tanto, que nos llamamos por nombre y apellido entre nosotros mismos. Si  la abuela gritaba "Alexandra, ven aquí" podían contestarle cuatro primas - o ninguna, si la voz de la abuela sonaba a castigo inminente. Roberto, Alberto, Richard (o su versión española: Ricardo), Álvaro, Laura, Eva, Carolina, Cristina, Susana, Michael, Julieta, Sara.

Creo que el menos común es el de Julieta; recuerdo que a mi hermana no querían inscribirla con ese nombre y proponían Julia como alternativa; al final los del registro pasaron por el aro cuando se presentaron tres primas, dos tías y una abuela llamadas Julieta. Creo que ahora Ricardo sonaría pasado de moda, o al menos no conozco a ningún chaval que se llame así.


----------



## Cenzontle

There is a website, Wolfram Alpha, in which you can enter a given name and it will respond with a graph of the probable ages of people with that name (in the U.S.).
Hay un sitio, Wolfram Alpha, en que puedes poner algún nombre personal y recibir en cambio un gráfico de la probable edad de un individuo que lleva ese nombre (en los Estados Unidos).


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

JOSE
ANTONIO
MANUEL
FRANCISCO
JUAN
PEDRO
LUIS
MIGUEL
ANGEL
JESUS





MARIA
CARMEN
JOSEFA
DOLORES
FRANCISCA
ANTONIA
ISABEL
PILAR
TERESA
CONCEPCION


 
Another interesting thread.. 
Here in my country those names that *manicha *posted, are considered common and old names too.

I have other examples of common names that are seldomly used nowadays: 
*Female: *Simplicia, Euphemia, Socorro, Amparo, Marita, Rosario, Aurora, Consuelo and Salvacion
*Male: * Ambrosio, Damian, Valeriano, Benedicto, Gregorio, Mateo and Clemente

  Enjoy your day Everyone


----------



## manicha

Mateo se ha vuelto tremendamente común en España para niños nacidos en la última década. Damián no es común, pero tampoco me parece tan infrecuente.
diria que Mateo y Julia son dos nombres clásicos que tras unas décadas olvidados vuelven a tener plena vigencia. Sólo los he oído en personas de mediana edad o en niños, pero no conozco nadie de 20, 30 o 40 años que se llame así.


----------



## germanbz

Valeria Mesalina said:


> You´ve been reading the Twilight series .
> 
> ...There was a transition period where parents decided to name their babies after favourite cinema or TV stars, but of course that was not allowed because most of those names were foreign, and usually they did not conform to Spanish phonetics (Jennifer, Jacqueline). The solution was to combine a traditional "saint" name with the "heathen" name. Kevin de Jesús is an example (a bit extreme, I admit). ..
> 
> .



Personalmente jamás he conocido a nadie, (y tengo 44 años) y he conocido muchos grupos de gente entre colegio, instituto, universidad, trabajo, amistades etc, con un nombre tal que _Kevin de Jesús_ o similar, desde luego no como para decir que ha sido una "moda" (y menos en España). No te digo que no haya habido una moda además muy relacionada con el mundo "poligonero" de las "_jenis_" y los "jonnatanes",pero mirando las listas de nombres más comunes, nunca han estado en los primeros puestos, siempre han llamado más atención por llamativos que por frecuentes.


----------



## Pinairun

Veo en las esquelas del periódico de hoy que ha fallecido una señora de 87 años llamada Librada. Que yo recuerde, esta es la primera vez que oigo este nombre de mujer.

Y conozco una familia donde el nombre de Delfina se mantiene en tres generaciones. Delfina era la abuela; su hija sigue siendo Delfineta y la nieta, María Delfina, _Delfi _para algunos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Veo en las esquelas del periódico de hoy que ha fallecido una señora de 87 años llamada Librada. Que yo recuerde, esta es la primera vez que oigo este nombre de mujer.



Y ha tenido que llegar a los 87 para darse cuenta de que el nombre era puro optimismo...


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> Y ha tenido que llegar a los 87 para darse cuenta de que el nombre era puro optimismo...



¿Crees tú que...? No, mejor no.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

No se si estoy equivocado, pero el nombre masculino Fadrique me parece que tampoco está muy usado hoy en día. ¿Verdad?


----------



## jmx

Angelo di fuoco said:


> No se si estoy equivocado, pero el nombre masculino Fadrique me parece que tampoco está muy usado hoy en día. ¿Verdad?


La mayoría de nombres que aparecen en este hilo suenan a "siglo XIX", pero 'Fadrique' suena a "siglo XIII".


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Recuerdo Fadrique come nombre de pila ficticio en "Don Álvaro", cuya acción se desarrolla en el siglo XVII o XVIII, pero es un ejemplo más bien raro.


----------



## Mackinder

Caridad, Concepción.


----------

